# 3 Day week for how long?



## greentree_uk (16 Oct 2009)

I was a full time employee in Ireland for 7 years. as far as the government is concerned after 9 months you are classified as part time and ceases any further job seekers payment (It may be 12 months). so, what happens with my employer am I now a part time worker and lose all my rights or do they now have to make someone redundant? as a part time employee they could sack me at anytime?  is there a set time they can keep me on a 3 day week?  can I get voluntary redundancy.


----------



## Deas (16 Oct 2009)

I don't understand your post.  Are you talking about the same job you have been in for 7 years that you are now part-time in?  I'm not sure what you are asking re part-time employment.


----------



## greentree_uk (16 Oct 2009)

ok.  I'm in the same job for seven years.  since july we have been on a 3 day week.  according to the government, after 9 months of 3 day week working you are classified as a part time employee.  and therefore do not get income support supplement.  therefore my question is.  by my employer am I now legally a part time employee and therefore can be laid off without the need for redundancy etc.   or are they obliged to offer redundancy. or can I be on a 3 day week indefinitely


----------



## Deas (19 Oct 2009)

Thanks Greentree.  The answer is that irrespective of being part-time or full-time, once you have two years service you are entitled to statutory redundancy (at a min).  An employer cannot use part-time employment as a mechanism to avoid this.  

If redundancy is to be offered, It has to be averaged out over the full length of your service, and given that you were full time for most of this you will get a payment based upon this.  

In terms of how long this can go on, this is really something you need to discuss with your employer based upon the need to go three days in the first place.  Obviously the firm is suffering in the current climate; however is this expected to continue or is there light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Joanne1 (21 Oct 2009)

See below from Citizens Information website:

If you were made redundant within a year of being put on reduced hours or pay, your redundancy payment would be based on your earnings for a full week. If you are made redundant after working reduced hours for more than a year, how your payment will be calculated depends on whether you accepted being on reduced hours or not.  If you fully accepted the reduced working hours as your normal week and never asked to return to full-time work, then your redundancy payment will be based on your gross pay for the reduced working hours. If, on the other hand, you never accepted the reduced working hours as your normal hours and continually asked to be put back on full-time working, your payment would be based on your normal weekly earnings.


----------

